
Death to JSON - jsgiguere
https://www.chrismoos.com/2017/09/15/death-to-json/
======
nikolay
JSON is the biggest joke in recent computer engineering history! It was a
revolt against the complexity of XML, but now it recreated most of its past
enemy's ones - schema, path, etc. So many products use JSON for configuration
today when it lacks a basic feature such as having comments!

~~~
geezerjay
> It was a revolt against the complexity of XML, but

You're confusing things. JSON is in fact much less complex than XML. Any CS
freshman can write a complete JSON parser in a couple of days, which is
entirely inconceivable with XML. What people do with JSON documents is an
entirely different problem.

~~~
nikolay
No, you're confused and lack the ability to read between the lines. I'm
talking about the ecosystem as a whole. XSL, XML Schema Definition, XPath,
XQuery, and not XML, but complementary specifications and so are EJSON, JSON
Pointer, JSON Path, JMESPath, jq query language, and a growing number of other
members of the JSON ecosystem. So, yeah, JSON alone is simple, because it's
limited, but not orders of magnitude simpler than XML - most noobs know
XHTML/HTML, and their number is orders of magnitude larger than those who know
what JSON is.

~~~
the_d00d
You are an angry little man.

~~~
nikolay
Neither angry nor little.

